# Coronado Beach Resort



## gnipgnop (Jun 3, 2015)

I've been told that there is no need for a car since public trans. is excellent.  If we do not rent a car what is the best way to get to Coronado from the
San Diego airport?


----------



## presley (Jun 3, 2015)

Depending on where you want to go, a car is very helpful. If you plan on staying on Coronado Island the whole time, you won't need a car, but venturing out across the county - you can drive in 30 mins vs. spending up to 3 hours taking buses and the trolley. Really, it depends on what you are going to do while in town.

There are cloud 9 shuttles at the airport. You don't make a reservation. You just walk up, tell them where you are going and they will combine you with other travelers into a van. Decent fares and never a long wait.

You can also check out uber:  https://www.uber.com/ which is similar to a taxi, but you pay with credit card when you order the car and you don't need to tip the driver. Taxis are plentiful at the airport as well, but tend to be more expensive than uber.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 3, 2015)

Public transit in San Diego is good, as long as it goes where you want.  We were there recently and used the trolley system a lot.  We were staying near Balboa Park and could get to Little Italy, Old Town, and down to the waterfront (USS Midway and Seaport) easily.

The day we went to Coronado we drove.  When we went into Balboa Park we drove.  And one day we took a glorious drive up the coast road to Oceanside.  Impossible without a car.

If you are staying on Coronado without a car, you will be pretty much stuck there.  There is probably a bus that you can use, but this is California.  Everyone relies on their car. 

Also, I'd be interested who told you the public transportation in San Diego is "excellent".  It must be someone who lives in an area with sub-standard public transportation.  As I said it's pretty good, but no way would I describe it as excellent.


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 3, 2015)

If you enjoy driving and can afford it, rent a car. If you like the adventure of public transportation and won't be adding up the $ signs each time you purchase a ticket, use public transportation.

By California standards, San Diego Public Transit rates high. By East Coast standards, not so much.

It is possible to ride a bus from the timeshare and take a ferry to 'mainland' San Diego, however I would not consider that as a means of airport ground transportation.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 3, 2015)

You would probably be able to get a shared van to CBR, because it really is just across the street from the famous and large Hotel Del Coronado, but getting to other attractions in the area would be MUCH easier with a car. CBR has a parking garage, and some 'loaner' bicycles for exploring Coronado, but even a ride out to the Lowe's Hotel to use the pool (no pool at CBR) would be a long ride while dealing with traffic.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 3, 2015)

If you're staying on Coronado, you won't need to rent a car. Last I knew, the resort charges exchangers a daily parking fee.  I'd suggest calling the resort to ask about transportation from the airport to the resort.  They may have a recommendation.

If you're planning to leave the island, definitely rent a car.  You won't regret the extra expense, and the extraordinary amount of time saved will make it all worthwhile.  It can take hours to get somewhere using public transportation in San Diego, when driving there is a matter of minutes.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jun 3, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> If you're staying on Coronado, you won't need to rent a car. Last I knew, the resort charges exchangers a daily parking fee.  I'd suggest calling the resort to ask about transportation from the airport to the resort.  They may have a recommendation.
> 
> If you're planning to leave the island, definitely rent a car.  You won't regret the extra expense, and the extraordinary amount of time saved will make it all worthwhile.  It can take hours to get somewhere using public transportation in San Diego, when driving there is a matter of minutes.
> 
> Dave



Parking is covered in the $14/day resort fee that is charged.  So you're already paying for parking, even if you don't use it.

"The resort collects a $14 per day resort fee that covers parking, internet, bikes, boogie boards, wake boards, and beach chairs. "


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 3, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Parking is covered in the $14/day resort fee that is charged.  So you're already paying for parking, even if you don't use it.
> 
> "The resort collects a $14 per day resort fee that covers parking, internet, bikes, boogie boards, wake boards, and beach chairs. "



I think that's different than when we stayed there. It was $10 or $12 just for parking then. Beach gear was free then. Not sure how I'd feel being forced to pay for something I may not use!

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jun 3, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> I think that's different than when we stayed there. It was $10 or $12 just for parking then. Beach gear was free then. Not sure how I'd feel being forced to pay for something I may not use!
> 
> Dave



Unfortunately this is not the only resort that has this kind of fee.  We had it at Los Abrigados in Sedona.  The fee there covered use of the pools, the laundry facilities and internet.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 3, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Public transit in San Diego is good, as long as it goes where you want.  We were there recently and used the trolley system a lot.  We were staying near Balboa Park and could get to Little Italy, Old Town, and down to the waterfront (USS Midway and Seaport) easily.
> 
> The day we went to Coronado we drove.  When we went into Balboa Park we drove.  And one day we took a glorious drive up the coast road to Oceanside.  Impossible without a car.
> 
> ...


We are staying at CA Beach Club in Oceanside this week.  Today we rode the Coaster train to Old Town, toured and had lunch. We then hopped on the trolley and road out to El Cajon, then back downtown. I'm sitting on the coaster right now on the ride back to Oceanside.  $5.50 round trio on the coaster, senior rate, $5.00 day pass on the trolley/bus. Excellent system.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 3, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> We are staying at CA Beach Club in Oceanside this week.  Today we rode the Coaster train to Old Town, toured and had lunch. We then hopped on the trolley and road out to El Cajon, then back downtown. I'm sitting on the coaster right now on the ride back to Oceanside.  $5.50 round trio on the coaster, senior rate, $5.00 day pass on the trolley/bus. Excellent system.



Excellent system, if it goes where you want it to.  As I said, we used the trolley a lot for several of the days we were in San Diego.

Also, for the trolley if you have a Compass card (which costs $2.00 to get) you can reload it for $5.00 each day you're going to use it.  The Worldmark where we were staying had one "loaner" Compass card they let us use.  We had to buy the second one.


----------



## bailey (Jun 4, 2015)

The best way to get to Coronado from the airport is Coronado Livery.  I use them all the time.  Much cheaper than a cab.  619-542-1924

There is a ferry that goes from Coronado to the waterfront where the USS Midway is.  From there you could use the rickshaw bike service or walk to Seaport Village.  There is also a water taxi service from Coronado too.

From the waterfront, the Amtrak station isn't far but it depends on how mobile one is.  From there you can catch the coaster train and head north.  
There is also the Old Town Trolley which is a hop on/hop off tour that has stops in Coronado/Balboa Park/zoo/ etc.  http://www.trolleytours.com/san-diego/

Definitely easier with a car but depends on what and how much you want to do and see.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone.  Some great ideas for using public transportation however, we decided to get the car and explore.  This will be our first visit to Coronado/San Diego.  Can't wait!


----------



## davidvel (Jun 16, 2015)

gnipgnop said:


> Thanks everyone.  Some great ideas for using public transportation however, we decided to get the car and explore.  This will be our first visit to Coronado/San Diego.  Can't wait!


Coming from a San Diego resident, this is a good choice. (And not because of all the taxes you'll pay on the rental. :ignore


----------

